# A whopper of a cut-out!!!



## uplander12ga (Sep 16, 2013)

This is my cut out project for next Friday. Easy access in a basement. Homeowner says it's been there over 17 years. It's approx. 4 feet long and over 3 feet thick!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I would have thought there would be a lot more bees with all that comb. Make sure to take pics and keep us posted. Have fun.


----------



## uplander12ga (Sep 16, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> I would have thought there would be a lot more bees with all that comb. Make sure to take pics and keep us posted. Have fun.


 The bees are entering from the outside so I believe most are within the comb. Also, the homeowner said he believes they may have swarmed last week which would certainly cut the numbers down for a while. Really excited for this one! I will definitely be posting more pics as I go!


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't even think about eating any honey from the cutout or using it to feed other bees.


----------



## uplander12ga (Sep 16, 2013)

I wasn't planning on it but out of curiosity, why?


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

That's my question as well. If it hasn't been sprayed or contaminated, honey will keep indefinitely. If it crystalizes, it just needs to be warmed and/or rehydrated. Why not eat or feed it?


----------



## uplander12ga (Sep 16, 2013)

Cut out complete and successful!!! Easily filled two deeps with brood, pollen and honey. Must have been over 7 lbs of bees alone!!! Plus two 25 gallon totes full of full honey comb!!!


----------



## BeinAl (May 24, 2014)

I was hoping for an update and some pics soon. Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Did you find the queen? Nice job on the removal.


----------



## uplander12ga (Sep 16, 2013)

I did indeed find and catch the queen which amazed me with the size of this cut-out.  Screened them in the hive at dark last night and transported them to my apiary at first light this morning. With the amount of bees and brood in this double deep, I'm going to have to split them in a day or two as the hive is packed full. 2 for one deal, cant beat it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mbevanz (Jul 23, 2012)

jmgi said:


> Don't even think about eating any honey from the cutout or using it to feed other bees.


Curious why?


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

There goes his observation hive.
Good one!


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

Why? I can see not feeding it to your bees might be spores of afb etc. but if it has not been sprayed I see nothing wrong with consuming it. We usually separate the honey comb from the brood then when we get home I put on rubber gloves and squeeze all the honey comb over a fine mesh colander and let it drain over night then we filter it for bigger particles and store it in mason jars. We make mead or use it straight for cooking and toast.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

The comb look surprisingly straight compared to the first photo. Good job.


----------



## uplander12ga (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind compliments. With the ease of access to the colony, I definitely enjoyed doing this one. I was equally impressed with the quality and abundance of good comb. I got them split today and both halves look good and strong. I'll be watching the queen-less half closely for queen development and if they don't start one soon, I'll have to give them one. I'm hoping they do it on their own since this colony has survived many years without any human intervention or treatment.


----------

